# Frente de uma tempestade causa pânico numa praia na Finlandia..



## fablept (11 Ago 2010 às 21:36)

Eu tb ficava assustado!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Ago 2010 às 00:11)

ja havia um topico com isto de terça feira... mas è mais um para se ver


----------

